# E9 - CapXon oder Teapo



## NerdFlanders (2. November 2014)

Wie finde ich heraus ob in einem E9 400W CapXon oder Teapo auf der Sekundärseite verbaut sind - ohne es aufzuschrauben?


----------



## ich111 (2. November 2014)

Bei Be Quiet nachfragen. Einfach die Nummern von Netzteilaufkleber mitteilen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. November 2014)

Du könntest auch den Support im Forum anschreiben.


----------



## Legacyy (3. November 2014)

Kommt auf die Marge an.
Da gabs mal nen Running Change vor zwei oder drei Jahren.


----------

